# Reloading Economics



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I understand you can do what you want ... but to just plink and hunt... How does it make sense to reload for lets say 5.56 or 7.62x39 ... economically .. time and supplies vs just buying ammo... Just want to know if its remotely close breakdown..


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

If you work the sales, yes, it can be. Especially with prices at the moment. However, for plinking ammo, it's hard for me to justify the time spent doing it. For my long range hunting rifles, all I use are handloads but for my AR, I just run the cheapest 62gr I can find, usually.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

It depends on what you are loading for...

The most expensive component in ammunition is the brass. Period. That is what drives the cost of factory ammunition up so much, in my opinion. If you handload, the brass can be re-used, which drops the price of the round considerably.

Roughly speaking, here is how I broke down a .223/5.56 round:

Brass case: $.10 each
Primer: $.035 each
Powder: $.11 per round
Projectile: $.13 per round

That is about $.38/round or $7.60 per box of 20. Re-use the brass and the cost of the handload drops to $.28, or another $2/box.

The problem with looking at it that way is that it does not factor in the press, the powder measure, the priming tools, dies, or anything else dealing with handloading. That skews the number completely, and makes it look like it is cheaper to just buy factory.

What I will offer you is this: I firmly believe, having handloaded since 1980, that I can assemble a more accurate round than I can buy off the shelf, and over time, I have more than paid for the cost of the handloading equipment in being able to shoot more than I could have if I was buying factory stuff. 

The final issue is this: sometimes you just cannot find factory ammunition for a rifle you have. In this case, handloading is the only way to continue to shoot and enjoy that piece.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

im loading 308 Win using SMK 168s, RL15, CCI #200 primers, Lapua brass, and my spreadsheet tells me im loading for 77 cents a round if i use the brass 8 times.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

You save a lot if you load for belted magnum cartridges. These are horribly expensive due to the brass, which is the component you recycle.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

My _general _advice to people interested in getting started handloading is:

If you are doing it purely for the economics, don't. It'll just become another task.

If you think you might enjoy it as a hobby in and of itself, go for it.

FWIW, I gave it up years ago and I did enjoy the hobby. I just had/have too many irons in the fire and something had to go. Someday I'd like to get back into it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Useing steel cases and casting your own bullets make 7.62 x39 really cheap. Reloading is the same price also, during a panic or not. Until all the reloading stuff is used up anyway.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

mas360 said:


> You save a lot if you load for belted magnum cartridges. These are horribly expensive due to the brass, which is the component you recycle.


+1 & 50bmg.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I started reloading for economic reason back in the early '90s cause my 6.5x55 where going for like $30 a box back then. But once I for a load that really worked I am doing it now for both economy and more actuate. I am now working on a load for my .338WM. I reuse factory brass that I use just shot for fun.

But my plinking ammo and pistols is mainly factory ammo.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I started reloading for 300blk subs, 308 subs and 300 Wby mag which are either very expensive per round (Blk and Wby are over $2/round for good stuff) and 308 and 300Blk subs were and still are pretty much impossible to find. I enjoy reloading. Shotgun shell reloading is cheap. My boy reloads his 20 gauge with me keeping a watchful eye for about $4 a box for skeet/trap loads.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I started back in the 80's because I could not find a decent .303 British load. Now I do all my hunting loads. At one point when I was shooting pistol silhouette I was loading lots of rounds for my .32H&R Magnum and .44 Magnum. I tried loading for 9mm back then put it was not that economical when there was some much surplus on the shelf. I also load for my 7mmBR which I think is no longer available.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some really good comments above. Plus add in the intangible value of being able to tailor a load to your specific requirements. And if you talk shotguns, you can load 28ga or 410 for less than half factory load price.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

These are my breakdowns. 

9mm: $11.25/50. I buy brass and don't pick them up
45ACP: $10.75/50. I pick up my brass. 
223 match bullets: $7.90/20. Range brass=0.00 
22TCM: $10.55/50. Bought brass and figure 5 reloads. Factory $25
22 Jet: $13.75/50. Factory ammo =unobtanium. Last I saw at a show was $75/50
458 SOCOM: $14.50/20. Bought brass and figure 10 reloads. Factory $65/20


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Shooting Cimmaron cast bullets, my 9mm loads run $0.0643/ bullet, free brass, $0.00857/ powder, $0.033/ primer, for a $0.106/ total round, $5.30/ box of 50.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*Hand loading*

You don't save any money, you just get to shoot more.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Each round you load will be cheaper; however you will never AMORTIZE THE COST OF THE EQUIPMENT. LOL

Advantages:
1. Great hobby
2. Shoot more
3. More accurate rounds
4. Creates an obsession which will never be satisfied- squeezing out that last .1" of group size.
5. You end up, 35 yrs after you start, with so much powder, bullets, primers, old gear that has been replaced by new gear, etc. that it will drive you crazy. You invent a reason to load a bullet that you have no other use for. You just want to get it out of the drawer.

I wouldn't change for the world. It is a passion.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Great responses. Thanks for the input. I have alot of hobbies and I do like to tinker.. Your replies confirm my suspicion.. No reason for me to reload with the rounds I shoot... but with the crappy weather it would be an opportune time... ... skip it.. Thanks all.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

For plinking ammo, calibers .223, .308, .30-06 and 9mm I don't even bother reloading anymore.
It is cheap and plentiful enough. 
For everything else I reload. Also cast bullets. 
Have you ever tried to find .22 Savage Hi-Power or 56-50 Spencer? LOL!
I do recover all brass. Used later as trade bait, re-formed into another caliber, or sell at scrap yard.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I mostly reload .357 or .38 special these days to shoot out of my six shooter. Don't know what my cost is, but I know I can reload it a heck of a lot cheaper than the $23 for a box of 50 they get at academy. I just have an old rock chucker single stage press, so I'm slow, but I don't have a lot invested.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Each round you load will be cheaper; however you will never AMORTIZE THE COST OF THE EQUIPMENT. LOL
> 
> Advantages:
> 1. Great hobby
> ...


I beg to differ. If you are a high volume shooter like we are, you can easily make it up. I've got around $350 in the current setup, not including components. Just this week alone I've gained about $100 ($5/ box savings, roughly 1k rounds loaded) back towards that. Do that 8-10 times a year.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

If I want to hog hunt with sub sonic. ammo. I load hog hunting shells. If I want to plink I load plinking shells. When nobody has any to buy. I have all I'll ever need. My son is 14 and is really into reloading with me. We have fun doing it together.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bearintex said:


> I beg to differ. If you are a high volume shooter like we are, you can easily make it up. I've got around $350 in the current setup, not including components. Just this week alone I've gained about $100 ($5/ box savings, roughly 1k rounds loaded) back towards that. Do that 8-10 times a year.


Remember the "you" in my response was in response to the guy who started the thread, and based upon his proposed useage, I stand by my statement, even though overall it was kind of made in jest, because very few of us who have reloaded for a decade or four still have the same $350 worth of stuff we started with. We are always buying the newer/better stuff. Sure for people who shoot competition/3 gun etc. obviously you can make it work economically.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just like anything else, there's economies of scale: if you go higher volume, I would imagine you'd almost always save more money, and pick away at that amortization. 

The rule of thumb I really always go back to is that if you put any realistic value on your time, you're probably not going to save any money. If you're just doing it for the fun of it, relaxation, whatever, you probably will.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

When I can find ammo for a few bucks cheaper than I can reload I will buy it. I get the benefits of shooting it for a few bucks more and keep the brass to reload.

There have been a lot of great responses on here. The one I haven't seen is that when there was an ammo shortage I stilled had plenty of ammo. I just had to make mine. Of course I had a lot of powder and bullets stocked up.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Just like anything else, there's economies of scale: if you go higher volume, I would imagine you'd almost always save more money, and pick away at that amortization.
> 
> The rule of thumb I really always go back to is that if you put any realistic value on your time, you're probably not going to save any money. If you're just doing it for the fun of it, relaxation, whatever, you probably will.


ROGER THAT Dwilliams. I chuckled when I read this. AH, the value of my timeâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on if you like to do it. I really enjoy reloading. As much as i shoot it doesnt make much sense but i like doing it. Also there is a huge advantage to making your own rounds. If you need light recoil, hotter rounds, heavier rounds, ect you can do it. A lot of guns reloading makes them much more versital


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Reloading is a hobby unless your selling it so the whole "is it cheaper " thing is kinda of goofy. We could go and buy fish and save a ****t ton by not haveing a boat and gear but those that do it, do it because we like to. Does that mean we dont buy cheap factory ammo or fish at the store....no. Just saying, i dont know anyone who does either just to save money even though we can sometimes.


----------

